# Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen



## Diweex (17. Januar 2013)

*Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Aktuell werden in 2 von 16 Bundesländern noch Studiengebühren erhoben. In Niedersachsen wird am 20. Januar der Landtag "neu" gewählt und die SPD/Grünen haben nun angekündigt, sofern sie die Mehrheit erlangen, spätestens bis zum Wintersemester 2014/15 die Studiengebühren abzuschaffen.
In Bayern wurde im Jahre 2012 der Zulassungsantrag für ein Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren für den 25.000 Stimmen notwendig waren erfolgreich durchgesetzt. Sofern ein Zehntel der Wahlberechtigten (~950.000) Bürger dieses unterstützt wird dieses Anliegen dem Landtag vorgelegt, welcher dann darüber abstimmen muss. Sollte sich der Landtag gegen diese Verordnung entscheiden wird es zu einem Volksentscheid kommen.

Was sind Studiengebühren?
Nahezu jeder Studierende ist dazu verpflichtet bis zu 500€ pro Semester an die Universität zu zahlen. Ausnahmen können hier: Befreiung von Studiengebühren in Bayern / Befreiungsmöglichkeiten - Studienkosten - Geld+BAföG - Studis Online nachgelesen werden.

Wer kann sich Wo und Wann eintragen?
Eintragungsberechtigt sind alle Wahlberechtigten Bürger des Freistaates Bayern. Ein Karte mit Eintragungsorten findet man hier: Eintragungsorte | Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren in Bayern . Eintragen kann man sich vom 17. bis zum 30. Januar.


> Stimmberechtigt bei Volksbegehren und Volksentscheiden *sind nach Art. 1 LWG alle Deutschen im Sinn des Art. 116 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes*, die am Tag der Abstimmung, bei Volksbegehren spätestens am letzten Tag der Eintragungsfrist:
> 
> 
> das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben,
> ...


Quellen:
In Bayern ist das Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren gestartet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Information | Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren in Bayern
Befreiung von Studiengebühren in Bayern / Befreiungsmöglichkeiten - Studienkosten - Geld+BAföG - Studis Online

gruß

diweex

Zum Abschluss noch eine persönliche Meinung:
Ich werde auf jedenfall unterzeichnen. Bildung gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den Grundrechten und dies sollte auch für finanziell schwächere Familien möglich sein.
Einige Argumente können auch noch Argumente | Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren in Bayern <- hier nachgelesen werden.

Was halten Sie von Studiengebühren? Nutzen sie die Kommentarfunktion.


----------



## Gast20190124 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Ich finde Studiengebühren komplett gerechtfertigt. Einfach aus dem Grund weil anders mit dem Studium an sich umgegangen wird. Wenn es Geld kostet wird sich vllt auch mal bemüht und jede Vorlesung mitgenommen.
Ausserdem wer als Student arm ist, der ist einfach nur faul. In jeder Diskothek verdient man mit Lohn + Tipp mehr als mancher mittlerer Beamter. 
Zudem hat man als Student doch in fast jeder Situation finazielle Vorteile...überall gibt es Studienrabatte, -Tarife, EDU-Version von Software etc( nicht zuvergessen das seeehr günstige Essen (durch Subventionen) in den Mensen

Und sicher hast du Recht damit dass Bildung ein Grundrecht ist. Aber ich denke mit dem Gratislernen sollte nach dem Abi schluss sein. Oder ist es ein Grundrecht eine Ausbildung zum Jetpiloten, zum Astronauten etc zu bekommen? Gemessen an der Höhe des zu erwartenden Einkommens sind die SG Peanuts


Und solange ein Handwerker zum Teil deutlich mehr als 10000€ für eine Meisterschule (~1500h) bezahlen muss und das auch in Vollzeit oder neben dem Beruf schafft erübrigt sich die Diskussion.


Ich hab die SG nicht gern gezahlt, war mir aber um deren Sinn bewusst.


----------



## turbosnake (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Entweder alle oder keiner soll zahlen, aber nicht so.
Ich bin für keiner, da ich der Meinung bin das Bildung NICHTS kosten darf.


----------



## Low (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Studiengebühren sind OK wenn jeder einen Platz im Hörsaal bekommen würde


----------



## OdlG (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Studiengebühren stellen für mich nie eine Option dar. Zumal die Subventionen doch später als Steuern abgedrückt werden, sodass man sich das Studium einfach nachträglich bezahlt. Insofern finde ich es richtig, dass man sich in Deutschland darüber beschwert. Ansonsten gehen die ganzen Studenten aus den alten Bundesländern in die neuen zum Studieren. Zumindestens ist der Anteil an unserer Uni ziemlich hoch. In einer Umfrage waren die beiden Hauptgründe 1. die Kosten (bzw. ja eben nicht) und 2. das Diplom.


----------



## grabhopser (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ich finde Studiengebühren komplett gerechtfertigt. Einfach aus dem Grund weil anders mit dem Studium an sich umgegangen wird. Wenn es Geld kostet wird sich vllt auch mal bemüht und jede Vorlesung mitgenommen.
> Ausserdem wer als Student arm ist, der ist einfach nur faul. In jeder Diskothek verdient man mit Lohn + Tipp mehr als mancher mittlerer Beamter.
> Zudem hat man als Student doch in fast jeder Situation finazielle Vorteile...überall gibt es Studienrabatte, -Tarife, EDU-Version von Software etc( nicht zuvergessen das seeehr günstige Essen (durch Subventionen) in den Mensen
> 
> ...





Ich möchte deine Aussage gerne adäquat erwidern, deswegen werde ich deine Argumente einzeln angehen.

1.
Wenn du meinst, dass dadurch die Studienmoral steigt, so gehst du davon aus, dass dieses Geld für die Studierenden relevant ist.  Gleichzeitig sagst du damit aber auch aus, dass alle die welche das Geld besitzen eben nicht von deinen Moralsteigerungen betroffen sind. Wenn ich Kind wohlhabender Eltern bin, spielt es eben keine Rolle ob Diese  jetzt 500 oder eben 0 Euro zahlen.
Letztendlich werden dadurch nur die „armen“ gegängelt oder eben vom Studium abgehalten.
Auf die Reichen hat es keinen Einfluss!
2.
Arm= faul Diskussionen halte ich im allgemeinen für nicht zulässig, jedoch will ich es ausführen.
Als E-Technik Student  an der TUM hast du in den ersten beiden Semestern ca. 35-40 Stunden in der Uni zu tun, wenn du alle sinnvollen Veranstaltungen „mitnimmst“. Da sind aber Übungsblätter und Klausurvorbereitungen nicht inbegriffen. Natürlich lassen sich die 500 Euro irgendwie beschaffen, aber sie stellen einen zusätzlichen Aufwand dar, welcher mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das Studium beeinträchtigt. Und zum Thema Subventionen, die haben ja einen Grund, nämlich das man sich in der Studienzeit eben nicht auf das Geld beschaffen, sondern auf das Studium konzentrieren soll. Die ganzen  Subventionen werden ja durch Studiengebühren ad absurdum geführt.
3.
Grundrecht Bildung.  Wieso sollte nach dem Abi Schluss sein? Also mit welcher Begründung?
Entweder ich mache Bildung kostenlos oder eben nicht. Nicht bedeutet eben, dass  Bildung generell eher wohlhabenderen vorbehalten ist ob ich jetzt im Kindergarten anfange oder beim Studium ist dann von nachrangiger Bedeutung.

4.
Ich weiß nicht in wie fern ein Vergleich zwischen Meisterschule und Vollzeitstudium zulässig ist, hierbei muss man sicherlich stark zwischen Studiengängen differenzieren, jedoch hat dieses Thema  nichts mit den Studiengebühren zu tun. Man kann doch einen Missstand nicht mit einem Anderen rechtfertigen.

Abschließend möchte ich sagen, dass ich überhaupt kein Problem mit Studienfinanzierung habe, jedoch muss diese sinnvoll erhoben werden und eben nicht die Studenten in ihrer Studienzeit behindern. Die jetzige Lösung behindert nur Studenten und schreckt im schlimmsten Falle sogar Leute vom Studium ab.
Deswegen habe ich auch bereits unterschrieben.

Lg
Grabhopser


----------



## ViP94 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ich finde Studiengebühren komplett gerechtfertigt. Einfach aus dem Grund weil anders mit dem Studium an sich umgegangen wird.


 
 Den Grund verstehe ich nicht, bitte erläutere ihn mir nochmal.



> Wenn es Geld kostet wird sich vllt auch mal bemüht und jede Vorlesung mitgenommen.



Moment, damit unterstellst du ja jedem Studenten, er würde sich nicht bemühen, nur weil er kostenlos studieren kann. Dem ist nicht so, das kann ich aus erster Hand bestätigen. Außerdem müsste ja dann die Abbrecherquote in Bayern eklatant niedriger sein als in allen anderen Bundesländern. Ich denke, das wäre dann doch durch die Medien gegangen, mir zumindest kam da nichts zu Ohren.



> Ausserdem wer als Student arm ist, der ist einfach nur faul.In jeder Diskothek verdient man mit Lohn + Tipp mehr als mancher mittlerer Beamter.



Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem Planeten du wohnst, aber auf meinem Planeten ist dem nicht so. Sagen wir mal, ich habe im Monat Kosten von 800€, was mit Miete, Studiengebühren, Transportkosten, Lebenshaltung und Kosten für Bücher schon recht wenig ist, dann musst du bei 8€ in der Stunde, was recht realistisch ist, 25h in der Woche arbeiten. Und das zum Studium selber dazu. Und ich kenne keine Diskothek, in der man so viel verdient, und ich kenne dann doch die ein oder andere.



> Zudem hat man als Student doch in fast jeder Situation finazielle Vorteile...überall gibt es Studienrabatte, -Tarife, EDU-Version von Software etc( nicht zuvergessen das seeehr günstige Essen (durch Subventionen) in den Mensen




Dir ist klar, dass deine "finanziellen Vorteile" nur greifen, wenn du auch etwas konsumierst oder in Anspruch nimmst? Das heißt, du zahlst für die Bahncard 50 beispielsweise nur noch 125€ anstatt 250€, musst aber immer noch 125€ dafür zahlen?
Und hast du eine Ahnung, was EDU-Software trotzdem noch kostet? Scheinbar nicht. Allein mein Chemielehrbuch hat 110€ gekostet, dann nochmal 60€ für Physik und noch ein paar weitere. Da war ich locker bei 250€ im ersten (!) Semester.



> Und sicher hast du Recht damit dass Bildung ein Grundrecht ist. Aber ich denke mit dem Gratislernen sollte nach dem Abi schluss sein.




[SARKASMUS AN]
Ja, genau! Dann zahlt jeder Student pro Semester mindestens 5000€ Studiengebühr und kaum einer studiert noch, weil sich ja eh jeder in den Abermillionen Diskotheken der Republik eine goldene Nase verdient. 
Dem Technologiestandort Deutschland tut das sehr gut.
[SARKASMUS AUS]


----------



## Vhailor (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> Ich finde Studiengebühren komplett gerechtfertigt. Einfach aus dem Grund weil anders mit dem Studium an sich umgegangen wird. Wenn es Geld kostet wird sich vllt auch mal bemüht und jede Vorlesung mitgenommen.
> Ausserdem wer als Student arm ist, der ist einfach nur faul. In jeder Diskothek verdient man mit Lohn + Tipp mehr als mancher mittlerer Beamter.
> Zudem hat man als Student doch in fast jeder Situation finazielle Vorteile...überall gibt es Studienrabatte, -Tarife, EDU-Version von Software etc( nicht zuvergessen das seeehr günstige Essen (durch Subventionen) in den Mensen


 
Eigentlich nich meine Art, aber: 
mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.

Gut, man könnte jetzt anfangen die Thematik der Studiengebühren aufzureißen, was unweigerlich dazu führt, das Bildungssystem an sich zu kritisieren. Und es ist definitiv wert kritisiert zu werden. Dies würde hier aber in seitenlange Texte ausarten.
Meine knappe Meinung: Wer glaubt, dass (gute) Bildung umsonst ist, hat zumindest in Deutschland noch nie in vollen Hörsälen gesessen oder Lehrpläne ertragen, die bestenfalls den absoluten Grundbedarf eines Regelstudiums decken. Für High-Tech bezahlt man mehr als für Plastikware, so ist das mit der Bildung hier auch. Nun könnte man sich überlegen: 1. Ist das gerecht? 2. Werden diese Beiträge sinnvoll genutzt?
Im ersten Fall muss das Geld andersrum dann logischerweise über Steuern wieder reingeholt werden, sollte es die öffentliche Hand bezahlen müssen. Also jeder, nicht nur Studenten.
Im zweiten ist das wieder eine Diskussion regionaler Ebene und Sache der Hochschulen selbst - womit wir wieder bei der Kritik des Bildungssystem im Allgemeinen wären.

Aktuell sehe ich die Gebühren an meiner Hochschule als gerechtfertigt an. Allerdings gibts da Ungereimtheiten, die mich weeeeiiiit mehr aufregen, wie GEZ und Bafög, aber das ist OT.


----------



## TzuiX (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

ich komme jetzt auch langsam ins studienalter und werde auch in niedersachsen am sonntag dementsprechend wählen. 

studiengebühren per se sind denke ich nicht unsinnig, jedoch muss dieses geld auch sinnvoll investiert werden und nicht in prunkvolle bauten und neue tolle stühle. des weiteren sollten die gebühren dann bundesweit gleich sein und nicht überall anders, in hamburg haben wir z.B keine gebühren aber wenn ich in meinem bundesland studieren will muss ich zahlen, das finde ich *******. bildung sollte für jedermann zugänglich sein und nicht abhängig von der brieftasche der eltern. wer studiert sollte sich auch auf das studium konzentrieren und nicht auf die frage wie man das studium finanziert. außerdem sollte meiner meinung nach an der verteilung der gelder, die dem staat zur verfügung stehen, gearbeitet werden. mehr ausgaben für bildung, weniger subventionen vor allem im landwirtschaftlichen bereich.


----------



## Star_KillA (17. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten eine Podiumsdiskussion mit den Politikern hier in Niedersachen an unserer Schule. 
Der CDU Mann sagte , zu recht , das wenn die Studiengebühren abgeschafft werden das Geld irgendwo anders geholt werden muss , wo es fehlt. 
Er nannte eine Uni in NRW die 3 Millionen Euro Schulden hat , da die Unigebühren abgeschafft wurden.


----------



## Milkyway (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Ich studiere in Bayern.. und habe eigentlich nichts gegen die Studiengebühren. Ich wäre auch bereit sie zu zahlen - wenn das in ganz Deutschland einheitlich so wäre.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ich Zahlen soll, und die meisten anderen nicht?

Deswegen werde ich auch Unterschreiben, mit dem Ziel der Gleichberechtigung - nicht aus finanziellen Gründen.


----------



## SaPass (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wir hatten eine Podiumsdiskussion mit den Politikern hier in Niedersachen an unserer Schule.
> Der CDU Mann sagte , zu recht , das wenn die Studiengebühren abgeschafft werden das Geld irgendwo anders geholt werden muss , wo es fehlt.
> Er nannte eine Uni in NRW die 3 Millionen Euro Schulden hat , da die Unigebühren abgeschafft wurden.


Ich habe aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass, sobald wir als Studenten Studiengebühren bezahlen, der Staat den Unis weniger Geld gibt. Somit bleibt das Geldproblem der Unis bestehen. Kurz gesagt: Studiengebühren zusätzlich zu der staatlichen Finanzierung der Unis finde ich gut, Studiengebühren an Stelle der staatlichen Finanzierung nicht. Aber ich habe die Vermutung, dass eher letzteres der Fall ist. Weil ja anscheinend in Deutschland überall das Geld fehlt. Bei mir an der Uni wurden mangels Geld die Ingenieurwissenschaften komplett abgeschafft. Da haben sich die ansässigen Unternehmen (Fraunhofer, Max-Planck-Institut) nicht so sehr gefreut. Da werden auch immer mal wieder studentische Mitarbeiter gebraucht (für Studenten super Arbeit, für die Instituten "billige" Arbeitskräfte).

Ich persönlich hätte nichts gegen Studiengebühren einzuwenden, wenn sie wirklich sinnvoll für die Ausbildung genutzt werden. Mehr Dozenten, das eine oder andere Zusatzseminar oder Tutorium. Es gibt mehrere verbesserungswürdige Dinge. Eventuell auch ein erweiterter Lehrbuchbestand in den Bibliotheken.

Zum Arbeiten während dem Studium: 8-10h pro Woche können die meisten doch erübrigen. Damit kommt man auf ca. 350€ im Monat, je nachdem wo man arbeitet.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Mangels Technik-Bezug in das thematisch passende Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## Metalic (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Eine Ausbildung kostet nunmal Geld. Wo ist die Petition für die Studiengebühren für alle Bundesländer?


----------



## aloha84 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Studiengebühren benachteiligen die Fanziell-schlechter-gestellten*Punkt*
Und wer hier immer mit "...dann sollen die studenten doch nebenbei arbeiten, haben ja genug Freizeit...." kommt, der sollte sich vielleicht mal mit einem Medizin- und/oder Jurastudenten unterhalten.


----------



## Pagz (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wir hatten eine Podiumsdiskussion mit den Politikern hier in Niedersachen an unserer Schule.
> Der CDU Mann sagte , zu recht , das wenn die Studiengebühren abgeschafft werden das Geld irgendwo anders geholt werden muss , wo es fehlt.
> Er nannte eine Uni in NRW die 3 Millionen Euro Schulden hat , da die Unigebühren abgeschafft wurden.


 
Nur weil der Staat die Unis nicht genug finanziert, ist das doch noch kein Argument für Studiengebühren. Es würde ja auch keiner sagen, dass man eine Straßengebühr einführen sollte, weil der Staat nicht genug Geld in Straßenbau steckt

Zum Thema, Studenten können doch arbeiten gehen: Ich mache dieses Jahr mein Abi und habe vor, danach ein Chemiestudium anzufangen. Davor habe ich natürlich auch schon mit Chemiestudenten geredet, die mir alle erklärten, dass man Arbeiten im Grunde vergessen kann während dem Studium. Unter der Woche ist man meistens von 8 bis 20:00 Uhr an der Uni und in den Semesterferien muss man an Praktikas teilnehmen. Und wie meine Vorredner teilweise schon angedeutet haben, ist Chemie nicht das einzige Fach, in dem das so ist.

Zum Thema "Meisterschulen kosten auch Geld": Das hat doch nichts mit Studiengebühren zu tun. Wem ist denn geholfen, wenn jetzt sowohl Studenten als auch angehende Meister Gebühren zahlen müssen?


----------



## SaPass (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



Pagz schrieb:


> Zum Thema, Studenten können doch arbeiten gehen: Ich mache dieses Jahr mein Abi und habe vor, danach ein Chemiestudium anzufangen. Davor habe ich natürlich auch schon mit Chemiestudenten geredet, die mir alle erklärten, dass man Arbeiten im Grunde vergessen kann während dem Studium. Unter der Woche ist man meistens von 8 bis 20:00 Uhr an der Uni und in den Semesterferien muss man an Praktikas teilnehmen. Und wie meine Vorredner teilweise schon angedeutet haben, ist Chemie nicht das einzige Fach, in dem das so ist.


 Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du solche Chemiestudenten auftreibst, aber ich kann dir eins sagen: Das ist übertrieben. Ja, es ist zeitaufwändig, aber 8-20 Uhr ist eher die absolute Ausnahme als die Regel. Und wenn die Praktika in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit sind, dann bist du während des Semesters nicht 12 Stunden täglich an der Uni. Die Vorlesungen machen 10-15 Wochenstunden aus, der Rest sind Praktika. Und die machen das Studium so zeitaufwändig. Weil man die auch noch vor- und nachbereiten muss. Und ich kenne einige Chemiestudenten, die nebenbei Zeit zum Arbeiten haben. Mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Ifosil (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Studiengebühren sind ungerecht und verhindern das Menschen aus ärmeren Verhältnissen eine Chance auf einen guten Job haben. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat, muss genau die Absicht gehabt haben. Mann nennt das Elitenerhalt und schadet einer Gesellschaft enorm.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Wie sieht das mit der Akzeptanz der Gebühren eigentlich in anderen Ländern aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Schlecht. Viele Länder haben keine oder Proteste dagegen.
Ausgenommen sind Staaten mit Wirtschafts- und Bildungssystem nach Vorbild der USA und/oder vielen privaten Universitäten. Für die ist es -aus unerfindlichen Gründen- toll und erstrebenswert, wenn der Zugang zu höherer Bildung auf Reiche und Leute mit Glück (= Zugang zu einem der knappen Vollstipendien. Die z.T. nach merkwürdigen Kriterien vergeben werden...) beschränkt bleibt.


----------



## Gast20190124 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schlecht. Viele Länder haben keine oder Proteste dagegen.
> Ausgenommen sind Staaten mit Wirtschafts- und Bildungssystem nach Vorbild der USA und/oder vielen privaten Universitäten. Für die ist es -aus unerfindlichen Gründen- toll und erstrebenswert, wenn der Zugang zu höherer Bildung auf Reiche und Leute mit Glück (= Zugang zu einem der knappen Vollstipendien. Die z.T. nach merkwürdigen Kriterien vergeben werden...) beschränkt bleibt.






Ifosil schrieb:


> Studiengebühren sind ungerecht und verhindern das  Menschen aus ärmeren Verhältnissen eine Chance auf einen guten Job  haben. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat, muss genau die Absicht gehabt haben.  Mann nennt das Elitenerhalt und schadet einer Gesellschaft  enorm.



Wir reden hier nicht von 30000$ im Jahr sondern von rund 85€ im Monat
Und alle die meinen Bildung sollte gratis sein frage ich ob sie meinen wer denn alle Führerscheine und Volkhochschulkurse bezahlen soll? Steht den jedem, der will, eine Gratisausbildung zum Jetpiloten, Astronauten, Fotografen immer und jederzeit zu? 
Das Denken ist sehr einseitig, denn die die ausbilden müssen auch bezahlt werden. Und gemessen am später zu erwartenen Einkommen ist das ein Witz was gezahlt wird. 

Alle Studenten die ich kenne (inkl mir) aus verschiedenen Unis und Hochschulen (Psychologie, Dipl Fin.wirt,Luft- und Raumfahrttechnik etc)  in 4 verschiedenen Städten konnten und können ausnahmslos arbeiten um ihren Lebensunterhalt und teilweise sogar ihre Autos finanzieren. Dass das nicht immer leicht ist und nicht immer der traumjob, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Weißt du, wie verdammt viel 85 € im Monat sein können??
Und Führerscheine sollten eigentlich nicht nötig sein (auch wenn ich zugebe, dass der ÖPNV in Deutschland da dringend überarbeitungsbedürftig ist), VHS richten sich explizit an Leute, die Geld verdienen und somit etwas bezahlen können. Von (eigentlich) Ausbildungsberufen, die die Unternehmen bezahlen sollten, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## nay (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Studiengebühren sollten wirklich abgeschafft werden. Stattdessen sollte man Studienkosten einführen, damit die Studenten die Leistungen, die sie in Anspruch nehmen, voll bezahlen. Wer die Kohle nicht hat soll sich Geld leihen. Nach dem Studium verdient man mehr als genug, um das zurückzuzahlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Also dieser Haushalt hier kommt, zwei Jahre nach den Studienabschlüsse zweier Leute, auf zusammen rund 1700 €. brutto. ...


----------



## Gast20190124 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also dieser Haushalt hier kommt, zwei Jahre nach den Studienabschlüsse zweier Leute, auf zusammen rund 1700 €. brutto. ...



was für ein Studium?


----------



## Memphys (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



nay schrieb:


> Studiengebühren sollten wirklich abgeschafft werden. Stattdessen sollte man Studienkosten einführen, damit die Studenten die Leistungen, die sie in Anspruch nehmen, voll bezahlen. Wer die Kohle nicht hat soll sich Geld leihen. Nach dem Studium verdient man mehr als genug, um das zurückzuzahlen.


 
USA! USA! USA! 
Wenn du das forderst, solltest du gleichzeitig fordern das jeder mit Realschulabschluss X Schulden hat, nur weil er Realschulabschluss gemacht hat. Was bringt ein Land nochmal wirtschaftlich nach vorne? Spezialisten oder Leute die von nix Ahnung haben und nur für total simple Berufe zu gebrauchen sind?


Mal ehrlich, vom Prinzip ist Universität nix anderes als eine weiterführende Schule und sollte auch so behandelt werden. Wir machen hier ja son bisschen die Auslese: Grundschule, dann Verteilung nach Können auf RS, HS, Gymnasium, die ersten bleiben in der 9. pappen, dann entscheiden (zum Teil mehr oder weniger "entscheiden") sich einige nach der 10. für ne Ausbildung, der Rest macht je nach Können Fachabitur oder Vollabi. Danach wird ausgelesen wer zur Uni (bzw. in welchen Studiengang) darf, was dann die höchste schulische Bildungsform ist. Das ist alles vorbereitend, ausgenommen jemandem der ein duales Studium macht hat von denen keiner einen Betrieb "wirklich" von innen gesehen oder Geld verdient.
Dem gegenüber stehen Weiterbildungen, zB. Meister in Handwerk X, Microsoft Certified Developer, Gefahrengut-Scheine und alles mögliche was es sonst noch so gibt. Ich poste das, weil hier ja einige zu denken scheinen seinen Meister machen und studieren wären eigentlich das Gleiche.


----------



## nay (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Die Eltern bezahlen die Bildung ihrer Kinder. Oder glaubst du wirklich diesen Schwachsinn, dass Bildung kostenlos ist?


----------



## Gast20190124 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



Memphys schrieb:


> USA! USA! USA!
> Was bringt ein Land nochmal wirtschaftlich nach vorne? Spezialisten oder Leute die von nix Ahnung haben und nur für total simple Berufe zu gebrauchen sind?
> 
> Dem gegenüber stehen Weiterbildungen, zB. Meister in Handwerk X, Microsoft Certified Developer, Gefahrengut-Scheine und alles mögliche was es sonst noch so gibt. Ich poste das, weil hier ja einige zu denken scheinen seinen Meister machen und studieren wären eigentlich das Gleiche.




 Sehr geil wie sehr elitär du doch denkst. Der Handwerker, Bäcker oder Friseur etc von nebenan ist ebenfalls ein Spezialist und du kannst ihm mit deinem wasauchimmer-Studium in seinem Gebiet nicht mal  annähernd das Wasser reichen. Und er muss für seine "Weiterbildung" die dann teilweise mehr als 10000€ kostet neben dem Beruf oder in Vollzeit berappen. Der Meister entspricht dann der Hochschulreife.




Das ist nämlich dass was alles kaputt macht: alle denken das Studium solle gratis sein, weil sie danach ja der Gesellschafft so viel zurückgeben. Das ist der grösste Blödsinn. Der einzige Gedanke ist und bleibt Kohle machen. Der Gesellschaft gibst du genauso viel zurück wie der Handwerker und bist auch so viel oder wenig wert.


----------



## Memphys (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



nay schrieb:


> Die Eltern bezahlen die Bildung ihrer Kinder. Oder glaubst du wirklich diesen Schwachsinn, dass Bildung kostenlos ist?


 
Und du glaubst wirklich das es jemandem mit entsprechendem Intellekt nicht möglich wäre in Deutschland an ein Abitur/Studium zu kommen, nur weil die Eltern HartzIV empfangen?

Edit:
@carlson_hb: Das kam jetzt vielleicht etwas hart, aber du machst aus jemandem mit nem Hauptschulabschluss in 3 Jahren keinen mit nem Master in Maschinenbau. Ich will selber nicht studieren, weil mir das bewusst ist was du gesagt hast: Wenn ich ne Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker mache und das auch gut, ist das idR genauso angesehen wie jemand der Informatik studiert, aber keinerlei Erfahrung hat. Ändert allerdings nichts an der Tatsache das wir die Leute brauchen. Und die Leute mit drohenden Schulden davon abzubringen sich weiterzubilden ist dumm - das wollte ich verdeutlichen.


----------



## nay (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



Memphys schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich das es jemandem mit entsprechendem Intellekt nicht möglich wäre in Deutschland an ein Abitur/Studium zu kommen, nur weil die Eltern HartzIV empfangen?


 
Die Lösung wäre es den Leuten mehr Hartz4 zu geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



carlson_hb schrieb:


> was für ein Studium?



Macht das einen Unterschied, wenn wir über Studiengebühren für alle und jeden reden?




Memphys schrieb:


> Und du glaubst wirklich das es jemandem mit entsprechendem Intellekt nicht möglich wäre in Deutschland an ein Abitur/Studium zu kommen, nur weil die Eltern HartzIV empfangen?



Es soll sogar jedem in Deutschland möglich sein, Multimillionär zu werden. Es war sogar Sklaven im 18. Jhd. möglich, ihr Leben als Gutsbesitzer zu beenden.
Hier gehts aber nicht um "möglich". Hier geht es um Chancengerechtigkeit und dass Kinder mit einkommensschwachen Eltern in diesem "Bildungs"system massive Nachteile haben, ist das Ergebnis so ziemlich jeder einzelnen Studie, die es zu dem Thema gibt.




nay schrieb:


> Die Lösung wäre es den Leuten mehr Hartz4 zu geben.


 
Das wäre eine ziemlich teure, ungerichtete und damit potentiell wirkungslose Lösung. Was gut verdienende Eltern ihren Kindern bieten können (angefangen von z.B. mehr Ruhe vor Geschwistern, über Nachhilfe, Wissen/Tipps der für gewöhnlich ebenfalls besser gebildeten Eltern, ggf. gezielte Förderung von Interessen in bestimmter Richtung,...), kostet ggf. ein vielfaches des normalen HartzIV-Satzes. Da ist es mit den Schulunterlagen und nem Büchereiausweis nicht getan (wobei selbst das stellenweise schon ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber den herrschenden Missständen wäre).
Wesentlich sinnvoller wäre ein Bildungssystem, in dem tatsächlich auch das nötige Wissen vermittelt wird - und nicht nur 80-90%, in der Hoffnung, dass Schüler sich den Rest mit Unterstützung die er hat oder auch nicht, zu Hause aneignet.


----------



## Supeq (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Chancengerechtigkeit und dass Kinder mit einkommensschwachen Eltern in diesem "Bildungs"system massive Nachteile haben, ist das Ergebnis so ziemlich jeder einzelnen Studie, die es zu dem Thema gibt.


 
Da kann der Staat aber auch nur begrenzt etwas daran ändern. Wenn die Eltern gebildete Menschen sind (wie auch immer man das definieren möchte), dann können sie diese Bildung an ihre Kinder weitergeben. Diese Möglichkeit haben bildungsferne Eltern nicht.

Dazu kommt der finanzielle Aspekt: Wenn man als Kind die Möglichkeit hat im Garten zu spielen, viel zu Reisen, den Sport zu machen den man mag, das Instrument zu spielen was man mag und bei Problemen in der Schule einfach einen Privatlehrer nimmt, dann sind das bessere Vorraussetzungen für ein erfolgreiches Leben als ohne diese Möglichkeiten. Wie es im Einzelfall aussieht und was der Einzelne daraus macht, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bayern: Volksbegehren gegen Studiengebühren hat begonnen*

Daran kann der Staat sehr wohl etwas ändern, in dem er den Bedarf abschafft. Wenn ein Beträuungsverhältnis es dem Lehrer erlaubt, auch mal auf individuelle Schwächen einzugehen, dann braucht es keinen Nachhilfelehrer, der dies auf Kosten der Lehrer macht. Und wenn es betreute Hausaufgabenstunden an der Schule gibt (nicht zwingend durch Lehrkräfte - gibt genug z.B. Studenten, die das nötige Wissen und Bedarf an Nebenjobs hätten), dann haben auch Kinder Ansprechpartner, denen die Eltern nicht weiterhelfen können. In ähnlichem Maße kann man Unterschiede in den frühkindlichen Förderungsmöglichkeiten durch gut ausgestattete KiTas dämpfen.

Das Endergebnis wird nicht 100% das gleiche Niveau erreichen, aber wenn man 95% schaffen kann, sollte man als Gesellschaft wenigstens 90% anstreben und nicht bei 50% stagnieren. (alle Zahlen direkt aus der Luft um mich herum gegriffen, es gibt keine praktischere Quelle  )


----------

